# Toro WH hydro transaxle swap



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

My dilemma:

I have a 1998 WH, model 71196, 1644 HXL. The trans is cracked & leaking. The trans is a Hydro Gear 95-1662.

I recently bought the carcass of a 2001 WH, model 71228, 1744 HXL. The trans is a Hydro Gear 104-6250.

They look like they both mount up the same way. Will the 2001 model fit into the 1998 model? I have all the mounts, brackets, linkage, springs, etc. I haven't started removing anything from the 1998 model yet (which, BTW has a tilt steering column).

Any help would really be appreciated! jhngardner, countryboy, please chime in.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

*some more pics...*

The carcass/donor...


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

The '98 awaiting transplant (deck already removed)...

The hood sits crooked (I thought it was cracked), because a pivot bolt was loose & severely worn down. The good news; there was ONE hood pivot bolt & nut still on the donor frame! How lucky was that?

Still need a headlight lens. The guy I bought the donor from said the hood was demolished & he tossed it in the trash last week. I guess I'll have to improvise...


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

The engine...


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Try a auto junkyard for a lens that would be close to the curve of the light and cut it to fit. Piece of plexi heated to bend around, check thrift stores/flea markets for anything that might work.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Yesterday, I removed the old trans & installed the new one. It fits perfectly, although a refit of the belt keepers, ground cable & some linkage was required. I still have to clean up the axles & put the wheels on. Some new fuel line, a new filter, a fuel shutoff & an oil change. Then I do a test-drive. 

Picked up a large piece of plex today for free at a garage sale. I need some of it to make an aquarium cover & a lens if I can do it without goofing it up.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Got everything adjusted, put the wheels on, installed new fuel line, a shutoff valve & a new fuel filter, installed a new battery, added some gas. She started right up! 
Been sitting for over a year, but completely dry. The starter solenoid kept the starter engaged even after turning the key to the off position. I swapped the starter switch & solenoid from the donor carcass. Starts & stops like she's supposed to.

Took her for a spin. Then I installed the mower deck & adjusted the height. Threw the belt a couple times, so I re-adjusted the belt keepers. Runs & mows quite well. Even the headlights still work! Still have to make a lens, though...

I replaced the worn guide wheels with a pair of MTD "loaners" from my 46" deck. I still need to replace the deck engagement cable & both guide wheels, but she's basically done! I'll be checking ebay & a few other sources for parts.

Now I have 4 working lawn tractors for sale in a drought & a bad economy...


----------



## pontisteve (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm in need of a 95-1662 hydro for the same mower you've got. Any chance I could get your cracked hydro off of you? Maybe I can make one good one out of two. Mine has a busted axle. I need a rear wheel too!


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

pontisteve said:


> I'm in need of a 95-1662 hydro for the same mower you've got. Any chance I could get your cracked hydro off of you? Maybe I can make one good one out of two. Mine has a busted axle. I need a rear wheel too!


Come by and get it! Pm me for details. I bought the carcass off a guy who stripped out a 1744HXL. He also had the wheels/tires & deck for sale. I should've bought the deck from him...


----------

